# Voltage settings on the Q9550?



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

What is the proper voltage setting for 3.6 Ghz on a Q9550? 
I will have the fsb at 400 w the 9x multiplier.

I think it's 1.2, but can anyone be more exact?


----------

